# Managing Risk: in Construction Projects



## وسام صيام (11 فبراير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...الجودة-(-تابع-للمكتبة-)?p=2716074#post2716074
الرابط بالمكتبة​

السلام عليكم​ 
هذا كتاب للمهتمين بادارة المخاطر للمشاريع الانشائية​ 



 
*Nigel J. Smith, Tony Merna, Paul Jobling "Managing Risk: in Construction Projects"*
Wiley-Blackwell | 2006-03-03 | ISBN: 1405130121 | 256 pages | PDF | 1 MB​ 
نبذة عن الكتاب:​ 
Written by a group of academics and practitioners, this guide is for construction practitioners having to manage real projects. It shows how the risk management process improves decision making in conditions of uncertainty.
This new edition includes the input of the Turnbull report, as well as to introduce the concept of corporate, strategic business, and project level risk.​ 
The authors cover:
* a description of risk management and decision making in the context of a construction project
* the human dimension
* tools and techniques available to the risk analyst
* the problems of procurement and finance
* the practical application of risk analysis, including the principles of risk modelling and simulation, together wit case studies.​ 
A thorough understanding of these concepts will provide the project manager with the basis for effective decision making.
From the reviews of the first edition:
'This book should be compulsory reading for all concerned with the management of risk in construction - whether academics or practitioners.'
Chartered Surveyor Monthly
'A valuable addition to the literature ... which helps condense, simplify and provide practical advice on how to implement risk management on construction projects.'​ 

رابط الكتاب:​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/o2vezd1al​ 

تحياتي​


----------



## mustafasas (12 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله كتاب مفيد جدا م/ وسام عندك مجموعة كتب رائعة ما شاء الله


----------



## asrir (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## medhat ismail (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## alaa eldin farag (16 فبراير 2009)

جزال الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صابر دياب (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هديتك الكريمة وجاري التنزيل


----------



## saeng2050 (17 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على ما تقوم بعرضه من برامج وكتب ومحاضرات مميزة " ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك " 
نتمنى المزيد........:56::56::56:


----------



## ابونور سمور (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على الكتاب​


----------



## BASSANT00 (27 مارس 2010)

i need this book plz and it doesn't exist in the site , upload it again plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BASSANT00 (3 أبريل 2010)




----------



## BASSANT00 (3 أبريل 2010)

برجاءاعاده تحميل الكتاب مره اخري


----------



## بسمالله (4 أبريل 2010)

كتاب رائع شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rock_195 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

_*يريت حضرتك تعيد رفع الكتاب بجد انا محتاج الكتاب *
_​


----------



## rock_195 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

​*يريت حضرتك تعيد رفع الكتاب بجد انا محتاج الكتاب 
*​


----------



## يسرى191 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم 

تمت ازالة الكتاب من على الموقع 

نرجو اعادة الرفع و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eltab3i (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الكتاب تم و ضعه بالمرفقات مع الشكر لصاحب فكرة الموضوع ذات الاهمية​


----------



## sivaprasad7 (12 يونيو 2012)

Thank you very much dear friend....


----------



## يسرى191 (15 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر يا باشا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2012)

thnh you


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2012)

Thanh you


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (21 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 يوليو 2013)

تم تحميل الكتاب ولكم جزيل الشكر

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

